# Size of PEX feeding wall faucet?



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I run mine in 3/4" but everyone else around here does 1/2". What about you?

(Wall faucet = Sill cock, hose bibb, frost free wall hydrant, whatever you call it in your neck of the woods.)


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I do 1/2, why? in the Ill Code for water distribution sizing a hose faucet is not counted for units. But the main reason is I can not tell if there is a restriction in flow. So I just do 1/2.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I do 1/2, why? in the Ill Code for water distribution sizing a hose faucet is not counted for units. But the main reason is I can not tell if there is a restriction in flow. So I just do 1/2.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


Hey, I am going to do some testing.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

That will be cool, let us know. I have wanted to do testing myself but never managed to do any.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I use the 1/2" as well,of course most freeze-proof hydrants have a 3/4" id, the ones I use anyways,and can be plumbed in either 1/2" or 3/4".
The popular thing here is lawn hydrants [for those who want lots of water] which require a 3/4' supply and comes with a 1" riser.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

i usually run 3/4 all the way, then turn a 3/4 x 1/2 90 out the wall. makes it easier when i bag up fittings to go under a house.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill, You name changerI'd know that avatar anywhere:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We run 1/2" to all hose bibs. The seat in the hose bib it's self is smaller then 1/2"


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I run 3/4 copper to within five feet, as per Chicago code.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Bill, You name changerI'd know that avatar anywhere:thumbsup:
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


yeh, I messed up, contacting Nathan to get it changed. dont know what I was thinking!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Bill, You name changerI'd know that avatar anywhere:thumbsup:
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


There you go SD
was trying to disguise myself, but you blew my cover


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> We run 1/2" to all hose bibs. The seat in the hose bib it's self is smaller then 1/2"


I agree 100%.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I run 3/4" to the main hose bibb, usually right in the front, then 1/2 to everything else.

even a 3/4 hose bibb has restriction in the body of the valve.:thumbsup:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't get why you guys think that restriction matters so much. It isn't the restriction that kills you, it's the friction loss and the restriction over a length of pipe.

Take a Delta roman tub faucet. Feed it with 50' of 1/2" pipe and then with 50' of 3/4" pipe. It will dump more water with the 3/4" pipe even though it still has the same 3/16" hole in the cartridge.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Because the restriction will reduce volume. 3/4" are usually my main water and 1/2" for the branch in residential. Very rarely would the 1/2 be longer then 20 ft.

Very interesting point you bring up though, 22. I've never tried this. Maybe you're on to something, we'll see.


----------

